# Scotland Trip #4 - July 2014



## Stussy (Nov 2, 2014)

Last post on the July trip I promise, but still more to some after these (another three adventures).

*Lady's View Cottage*


Perched on top of a hill overlooking a stunning inlet of the sea, beautiful!!






 















*Dirt Cottage*


Hidden in amongst some trees not far from Lady's View was this little hidden secret.















 






*Oldies View*


Last two explores sat nicely beside each other with some of the best views of the trip, superb way to end the trip to the far reaches of Scotland.

































*Squatters Holiday*


Just down the hill from Oldies View, this place seemed to have been recently used by a squatter.















As Always there are loads more pics of all these places on my Flickr on the link below.

Thanks for taking the time to look at my pics!​


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2014)

Proper road trip! Thank you for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2014)

I,m suprised some of these aint been grabbed and made habitable especially the ones with the sea views they were beautiful sites.


----------



## decker (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeh I agree.. lovely pics


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 2, 2014)

Great finds in a stunning part of the country. The slippers in Lady's View and the photographs in Oldies View are a poignant touch. I could look at these all day. 
The flickr shot of the Gaelic bible is a nice one.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

Fantastic set, looks like you had an awesome trip!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 3, 2014)

I really like you high corner shots, shows the whole room off and the rest are top notch as well


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 3, 2014)

Another top notch set..I need to go to Scotland ha ha.


----------



## egodge (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the photo's! And anice set of sites there - thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 10, 2014)

looks like you had quite a productive visit! nice work!


----------



## Pilot (Dec 10, 2014)

These are simply superb. The atmosphere and history in those places is almost tangible in your images. Thank you


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 11, 2014)

Love the pics and check out that view!! Sounds like a great trip


----------

